# 887 Recommendations



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey guys,
Dad won a 12 GA Remington 887 at a banquet recently. We shot it the other day and this thing kicks like a mule with 3" or 3 1/2" loads.:yikes:

Any recommendations on an aftermarket recoil pad to help with felt recoil? This thing is terrible. Probably the worst outta any shotgun ive ever fired. It rocked me pretty good, my cheek is still sore!

Also thinking of trying a ported choke to help reduce felt recoil a bit. Probably a Jelly Head as ive had great luck with mine in my Benelli.(Although we had a great pattern with the undertaker choke he runs in his 870...decisions decisions:lol

Thanks...Adam


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

I have fired a few shotguns that have a recoil pad made by the same company that makes the limbsavers for bows. They really have a lot of cushion. They have that same rubbery consistency as a string leech or limbsaver but seem to hold up really well.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I am not really sure on a recoil pad.. Congrats on the gun, I think you may end up regretting shooting it although I hope not.


----------



## Mr. Marley (Oct 28, 2005)

Sell it and get a benelli SBEII. Hahahaha, just kidding, congrats, it's a nice gun.


----------



## mossberg835 (Jul 30, 2009)

My brother-in-law shoots with a limbsaver recoil pad, i think they're about 20 bucks. He says it makes a world of difference.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I am not really sure on a recoil pad.. Congrats on the gun, I think you may end up regretting shooting it although I hope not.


No i wont, ill be toting my Benelli!!!!:lol: That thing shoots like a dream!....I know what your saying though. Even though it bit me once, im not affraid of it....Just didnt expect what it did. Like i said, Dad won the gun and he wants to get a turkey with it so we're going through the process of managing that recoil and making it an effiscient killer. Im not sure what this gun weighs, but its definitely a light gun. The front end has "weight" to it which should help with follow through i would think. If we can manage that recoil i think itd be a nice fowlin' gun too!

Thanks for the recommendations fellas. Im new to the recoil pad gig myself, never went through this before. Keep the good stuff coming.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

adam bomb said:


> No i wont, ill be toting my Benelli!!!!:lol: That thing shoots like a dream!....I know what your saying though. Even though it bit me once, im not affraid of it....Just didnt expect what it did. Like i said, Dad won the gun and he wants to get a turkey with it so we're going through the process of managing that recoil and making it an effiscient killer. Im not sure what this gun weighs, but its definitely a light gun. The front end has "weight" to it which should help with follow through i would think. If we can manage that recoil i think itd be a nice fowlin' gun too!
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations fellas. Im new to the recoil pad gig myself, never went through this before. Keep the good stuff coming.


I didnt necessarily mean in a recoil perspective.. 

http://randywakeman.com/ClunkerOf2009Award.htm


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> http://randywakeman.com/ClunkerOf2009Award.htm


OUCH!! and here I thought it was just an ugly plastic gun :tdo12:


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

They also make a mercury recoil reducer that is installed just behind the butt pad. Think it runs about $30 if ya install it yourself.

Ya may want to read this:

http://www.chuckhawks.com/shotgun_recoil.htm


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I didnt necessarily mean in a recoil perspective..
> 
> http://randywakeman.com/ClunkerOf2009Award.htm


Now thats an interesting read. Thank you sir. Good thing the old mans only got $20 in it!!!:lol: Thats not good with the reputation they have with their 870. Guess they shoulda stuck to tried and true?...One thing i noticed right off the bat was that they mentioned that it shot low. We only shot the gun twice and both shots where slightly low.:16suspect


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

My recommendation based on feedback from this gun.. Shoot it for turkey season, get rid of it and pick up a good used 870.. Time is of the essence as the word will spread about this gun if it is as bad as I have heard.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

If thats the case it may not make turkey season. Like i said, its not a gun we needed, its a gun we won at a banquet. Im a long time Benelli toter and the old mans been carrying his 870 super mag since they came out.

Sitting here watching the Outdoor Channel and the Primos boys are absolutely pounding on the gobblers in Nebraska. Three hunts and 7 birds down...is it the 19th yet?!?!?!?!

Once again, thanks for the intel.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

adam bomb said:


> If thats the case it may not make turkey season. Like i said, its not a gun we needed, its a gun we won at a banquet. Im a long time Benelli toter and the old mans been carrying his 870 super mag since they came out.
> 
> Sitting here watching the Outdoor Channel and the Primos boys are absolutely pounding on the gobblers in Nebraska. Three hunts and 7 birds down...is it the 19th yet?!?!?!?!
> 
> Once again, thanks for the intel.


 I start the 5th SD, OK, and KS


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Lucky dog!!!...I wanna do something like that one of these springs. Good luck and enjoy your trip!


----------



## population control (Apr 18, 2009)

i put a sims pad on my traditons over/under and it made a world of difference. you couldnt hardly shoot trap loads with it let alone turkey loads
just patterned it today with some HD 6's at 40 yrds and the recoil was less than with lead. so maybe try different loads also.

four days and counting till TN opener can't wait hear one gobble on the roost


----------



## bubba ice (Feb 2, 2009)

I also have a 870 wingmaster that kick's like a mule. The only thing I can tell ya is you wont feel a thing when you pull the trigger on a Big Tom, hurt's like hell when your patterning it though!! Good luck guy's.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

adam bomb said:


> Now thats an interesting read. Thank you sir. Good thing the old mans only got $20 in it!!!:lol: Thats not good with the reputation they have with their 870. Guess they shoulda stuck to tried and true?...One thing i noticed right off the bat was that they mentioned that it shot low. We only shot the gun twice and both shots where slightly low.:16suspect


Over on SGW, seems like nothing but complaints as well. A lot of hype when it came out, but like you said, why would they bother with the 870 already out there? They would have been better off spending there money on QC of the Express that are coming off the line in recent years.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

omega58 said:


> Over on SGW, seems like nothing but complaints as well. A lot of hype when it came out, but like you said, why would they bother with the 870 already out there? They would have been better off spending there money on QC of the Express that are coming off the line in recent years.


Or better yet, why not push this gun they came out with a few years back as a Premier Dealer Exclusive.. Good ol fashioned 870, Trinite weather coating.. 

Was Benelli spanking them that bad

https://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/42059


----------

